# Video in ein Bild/Signatur einfügen



## Martso (13. September 2012)

Hallo, 

bin neu hier und habe eine Frage.
Wie kann ich ein kleines Video von z.B. Youtube in eine Signatur einfügen? Also die Signatur soll ein Bild sein in dem ein kleines Video abspielt. Das Video wird wohl in eine gif animation umgewandelt werden müssen. Aber wie mache ich das ganze relativ unkompliziert das ich das video dann in ein bild einfüge ohne das ich z.b. jedes einzelbild der animation in das hintergrundbild (also die eigentliche signatur) einfügen muss? Und wie kann ich das Video von den Maßen her kleiner machen? Da die Sig ca. 130px hoch sein soll darf das Video ca. 100px hoch sein. Welche Programme benötige ich bzw. wie mache ich das Ganze?
Hier hab ich mal ein Beispiel: http://a.imageshack.us/img693/1833/saw7bydjsoulcruise.gif

Danke


----------

